# Importing UK LHD Cars



## Dream Machine (Sep 10, 2009)

I am wanting information on importing pre-reg car/s and used cars LHD from the UK - (Jersey - Guernsey) and transferring the plates to Spanish.

I will use the car I am thinking of buying in March as the example;

Pre Reg 2011 Audi A8 4.2TDI (2010 Model) Price in Jersey (VAT FREE) £65.062.69 including options.

So everyone who can help understands, it will be registered by a garage first then transferred to my name and address in Jersey. I understand that I have to have the car for about 6 months before changing the plates. Obviously with the value taxes will not be the cheapest but I will value advice from anyone who has done similar or anyone with the knowledge to assist.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dream Machine said:


> I am wanting information on importing pre-reg car/s and used cars LHD from the UK - (Jersey - Guernsey) and transferring the plates to Spanish.
> 
> I will use the car I am thinking of buying in March as the example;
> 
> ...


Are you already a Spanish resident?


----------



## Dream Machine (Sep 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Are you already a Spanish resident?


yes I am a Spanish resident?


----------

